# Opinions on a Shimano Nexus 7 speed hub?



## Sped Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Has anyone installed one of these on their daily rider? If so, how reliable and comfortable is it? How is ease of use? Any maintenance problems?


----------



## rhenning (Nov 10, 2013)

Pretty much like anything Shimano makes its pretty bomb proof.  I like SA 3 speeds myself but would look to these 7s is I needed that many gears.  Roger


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 10, 2013)

I've used the Nexus 7 -liked it.  Currently have a Nexus 8 coaster brake on my commuter -love it.  Also have an Alfine 8 that I've used & need to lace up to a new wheel set.


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 10, 2013)

I have 7 Nexus 7 Hubs in various vintage bikes and one Nexus 8, plus a Nexus 8 on my Trek Soho commuter.  Everyone is great!  No complaints.  Stay away from Nexus 4 speeds.  Lack of parts and a design flaw can cause headaches.

Joe


----------



## videoranger (Nov 11, 2013)

These Schwinn's all have nexus seven coaster hubs. The hubs work great and can be shifted when stopped which is nice for riding in town. I run 46 front and 22 and 23 rear gears. The wheels are alloy with stainless spokes. Makes riding a heavy cruiser a real pleasure as you can always be in just the right gear. For older frames you can lay them on their side with rear wheel off and pull the rear drops out a little wider to fit the nexus hub.  The nexus axle nuts also fit the late model alloy hubs I run on front so all the wheel huts match. I paid $200, $120 and $75 for the three wheel sets. I like the high polished set on the '49 Schwinn the best. They are super simple to adjust with the indicators when in 4th gear and stay adjusted for a long time and haven't required any other maintenance yet. Nickle plated KMC Z50 chains work and look great with these. If you like long rides without getting tired out this is a good way to go. I also added brazed on cable guides on the 49 and will do the same on the other custom; the cruiser 4 frame came that way. The MotoGlide has the nexus 4 which has worked just fine. It has the trigger shift, while the 7's all have a twist grip. Both styles work great. The red and white alloy seven uses Shimano SIS derailleur with a twist shift which works well also. It was a $185 closeout buy. The alloy 7 frames are a bit larger than the steel frames due to the over sized thin wall alloy tubes. It's really a fun bike to ride also. The nexus hubs are the best choice for retrofit application with a wide gear range. The old Sturmey 3 speed hubs with S-2's are also a good upgrade possibility. Nexus also makes three speeds also and with sevens, eight and now elevens available the choices are all good.


----------



## sqrly (Nov 11, 2013)

I have the first gen Nexus 7 that I initially bought for a bmx bike I used for MTB racing.  Then I laced it into a 26" wheel and it went on a couple cruisers such as a 30's Elgin I also used for MTB racing.  I never had a single problem with it, but in deep sand, the sand can get into the roller brake and is hard to clean out.  According to Shimano, the roller brake can't be disassembled.  I managed to do it and get it back together correctly, but it was a challenge.  My nexus 7 has less drag than a Shimano 333 3 speed, but more drag than a freewheel.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Nov 11, 2013)

I've had one with a roller brake on my rider since they cane out. Totally trouble free


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 12, 2013)

I was offered one for $275. It  comes mounted to a 26" rim. It appears to be complete. It comes with cable, handlebar shifter, and coaster brake. Is that a good price?


----------



## videoranger (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.americasbikecompany.com/..._with_Shifter_p/X-wheel-shimano7setsilver.htm
these are a new wheel set for $229 plus shipping (probably around $35 may be cheaper if shipped the business). this is one of the cheapest prices I've seen. This width rim can also take 2.125 balloon tires just fine. New is always a good choice plus it's comes with matching front rim.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 12, 2013)

videoranger said:


> http://www.americasbikecompany.com/..._with_Shifter_p/X-wheel-shimano7setsilver.htm
> these are a new wheel set for $229 plus shipping (probably around $35 may be cheaper if shipped the business). this is one of the cheapest prices I've seen. This width rim can also take 2.125 balloon tires just fine. New is always a good choice plus it's comes with matching front rim.




Thanks Videoranger! I didn't know I could get a pair for less than what I was quoted for just the rear. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## TammyN (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a Nexus 8 with roller brakes front and back that I really like for commuting. With both the gears and brakes enclosed there's a lot less weather-related cleaning and maintenance, especially in the wet winter months. One thing you should be aware of is the reduced efficiency with all of those planetary gears, as compared to a derailleur system. I really notice this on my uphill ride to work. I can gear down to make it just as easy as my 21 speed derailleur bike, but I don't get there as fast, and that's with 700C wheels on the Nexus 8 compared to 26 inch on the other. That's okay for me because I enjoy the ride and I'm not in a hurry to get there, but if you're trying to keep up with a fast riding partner you're going to have to work a little harder. Surprisingly, the gear range is nearly that of a 21 speed. I don't like coaster brakes for riding in traffic because you can't position the pedal optimally for take-off every time you have to stop. I love the roller brakes, but they don't have the stopping power of rim brakes so a little more caution is needed. I never try to beat a car into the round-about


----------

